# Ryanair "Priority Boarding"



## battyee (30 Dec 2009)

I  travel to Carcassone several times each year. Much as I dislike Ryanair they are the only airline going there out of Ireland so I know & understand the drill better than most. In the course of my last 6 journeys I have never once seen the "priority" boarders given any priority so it's - survival of the fittest.
On the monday pre Xmas flight a  very polite & naive male passenger asked of the male checker at the gate in Dublin why the non priority queue had started to move before his & why did Ryanair sell "priority seating" at all ? The response was simple "Do you want to get on this flight or not ?" Still keeping his cool the passenger asked if he could speak to a manager. This time the response from the Ryanair man was that he "had no time for arseholes who didn't like the rules & if you want to be argumentative I will take this uniform off & sort you out right now". The unfortunate passenger recoiled in fear & trepidation but was brave enough to ask for this guys name. This request was met by a further tirade witnessed by Ryanair staff & fellow passengers before the traveller's female companion persuaded him to walk on which he did. Before take off a message asking "Mr. Mxxxxx to identify himself" was put out on the P A. The poor unfortunate man was then brought to the front of the plane to be followed by his lady companion where after an angry exchange with some Ryanair people & a delay of several minutes he was allowed to return to his seat at the rear. Passengers on board who witnessed this crazy stuff offered support &  my wife was among those who volunteered to act as an independent witness.
Can't help wondering what would have happened if Mr. Mxxxxx had accepted the fight offer ? Maybe Ryanair would have sold "ringside seats" at premium prices.


----------



## IsleOfMan (30 Dec 2009)

I certainly hope that the passenger takes this further with as much publicity as possible.


----------



## babaduck (30 Dec 2009)

I'd be contacting the DAA and Conor Pope like a shot...


----------



## Capt. Beaky (30 Dec 2009)

Do you know what happened after Mr Mxxxxx answered the PA announcement? Was the ticket checker a Ryanair employee? There seems to be something missing from the start of the story. Why would someone who is trained in people management lose the plot so easily? Regardless, the passenger should take it further.


----------



## oldnick (30 Dec 2009)

Did the passengers who gave support actually intervene (E.G. speak clearly to ryanair staff and express their anger at that employee) at the time of the threatening behaviour of the employee, or during the angry exchange at the front of the cabin ?
This is fascinating stuff and almost unbelievable. More details please. This is Joe Duffy material but the poor victim needs witnesses to come forward...


----------



## Leper (31 Dec 2009)

I am not entirely convinced that this whole episode took place at all.  But, taking it at face value there is a case to be answered.  Ryanair would lose handsomely.

But, to add some provable fuel to the fire I would add that Priority Booking often means priority in entering the bus to be driven to the Ryanair plane on the airport tarmac. Then it becomes a 50 metre sprint to the plane. 

I would not object to a new charge allowing the pre  booking of seats on Ryanair flights.


----------



## roro123 (31 Dec 2009)

Sounds like Michael was providing cover on the boarding gate. Or maybe a protegè hoping to fill his shoes when he retires.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (31 Dec 2009)

Joe Duffy material? I think it's reasonably sensational on it's own without Joe Duffy making it out to be a national catastrophe!!!


----------



## battyee (31 Dec 2009)

In response to comments from contributors I can add -
1. Yes the ticket checker at the departure gate was almost certainly a Ryanair employee working alongside female attendants. He wore a yellow waterproof as the weather was really bad & offered to take his uniform off & sort out Mr. Mxxxxx.
2. I just wonder what training in "customer care" the guy got & if he got any at all he needed a refresher course.
3. When taken from his seat at the rear to the front entrance steps the altercation was partly obscured as there were 5 people involved (3 of them were Ryanair) & much of it was at the top of the steps.
4. Passengers spoke to each other & to Mr. Mxxxxx & his partner but nobody seemed to want to get involved with Ryanair staff as the flight was already running 30 mins. late. My feeling was that fellow passengers just wanted to get off the ground asap.
5. The victim made it very clear to Ryanair personnel & to fellow passengers that he would be contacting Ryanair senior management when he got back to Dublin & taking further action if needs be after that. He also told us that he was by nature a quiet & mild mannered person & feared that he would be put off the flight so he decided to leave the battle for another day.
6. I am writing to Ryanair today asserting our support for Mr. Mxxxxx & saying that my wife & I will substantiate his claim as independent witnesses.
7. The Joe Duffy show would not be my scene even if I personally had been affected besides what chance would I have on the airwaves if pitted against the foul mouthed Michael O' Leary & his employee?


----------



## ali (31 Dec 2009)

Isn't it a shame that people don't take a stand for other people when they are being treated so unfairly. I completely understand the reluctance to get involved, the worry that the flight will be delayed or cancelled or being turned on yourself; but if that Ryanair guy was facing an annoyed plane full of travellers instead of people looking at their shoes, he would have behaved a whole lot differently. 

A.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (1 Jan 2010)

Would the passenger be in a position to make a complaint to the police for being threatened with violence??


----------



## g1g (1 Jan 2010)

have been on many ryanair flights and they just seem to make up the rules as they go along really. Some board priority first, some don't. Some allow you take a paper on in your hand, others make you put it in your bag as it can count as another piece of hand luggage (!).  The power airport and airline staff think they have is amazing and feel it is ok to take it on anyone. In any other job, that staff member would be given desk duties that didn't involve dealing with passengers, at the very least or fired.

Have flown aer lingus a few times, as well as ryanair, in the last year and the difference in attitudes of staff was amazing. I'd fly aer lingus all the time if I could but unfortunately they don't fly to alot of places from Cork.


----------



## Bronco Lane (18 Jan 2010)

Is there an update to this story?


----------



## battyee (25 Jan 2010)

I have not as yet been contacted by the passenger & I suspect that he is still trying to get a response out of Ryanair. On friday last I got a brief response to my letter reiterating the incident. It came by e mail under a "strictly private & confidential" heading from a Customer service supervisor who gave her name. She offered an apology & said that my letter had been passed to the Ground Operations Manager. Whether I ever hear from him or her after the incident is investigated remains to be seen. Interestingly my question as to why Ryanair have a "priority boarding" surcharge & provide no such benefit was ignored completely apart from the general apology. I will keep the post alive if I hear anything further from Ryanair or poor Mr. M.


----------



## Bronte (26 Jan 2010)

battyee said:


> . Interestingly my question as to why Ryanair have a "priority boarding" surcharge & provide no such benefit was ignored completely apart from the general apology.


 
You could send another letter asking why your point was ignored.


----------



## spursman (26 Jan 2010)

more evidence as to why we should not fly ryanair and all go back to aer lingus. I dont fly ryanair and never will again. we should support aer lingus who are a mannerly and good airline. i have no time for this ryanair nonsesnse. cheap fares or not


----------



## MANTO (26 Jan 2010)

i'm afraid to say spursman - it wont be too long before Aer Lingus are no different from ryanair 

http://www.rte.ie/news/2010/0126/aerlingus.html


----------



## spursman (26 Jan 2010)

dont know. i just love to fly with them. i cant stand anything about ryanair.


----------



## dereko1969 (26 Jan 2010)

looks like you're wrong there manto see here
http://www.independent.ie/business/irish/aer-lingus-to-drop-ryanair-strategy-2032241.html

i fly ryanair most of the time, aer lingus when either time or price (or airport) is competitive. last week during the air traffic controllers strike i was able to transfer my booking to the later flight after my ryanair flight had been cancelled with no charge so was happy with that.


----------



## battyee (26 Jan 2010)

The only reason why I go Ryanair is because they are the only airline in & out of Carcassone from U K or Ireland. I would use Perpignan if only Aer Lingus had not withdrawn from the route last year. Toulouse even though it is even further away from where I go will be my next route to Carcassonne.


----------



## SlurrySlump (27 Jan 2010)

Do you rent a car at Carcassonne airport?  When we were there we got the train from Carcassonne train station to Narbonne but never ventured any further. Are theere good train or bus connections from Narbonne to the coastal areas?


----------



## battyee (27 Jan 2010)

I always get a good deal from Hertz (Ryanair link) at Carcassonne so haven't used trains much. My friends who live within 20 kms. of Narbonne find the service & connections excellent & very good value. From Narbonne you can go west to Perpignan & Barcelona. Go east to Montpellier & Marseilles. Suggest you look at www.tgv.co.uk for details on routes, timetables,fares, etc.


----------



## Yoltan (29 Jan 2010)

Leper said:


> I am not entirely convinced that this whole episode took place at all. But, taking it at face value there is a case to be answered. Ryanair would lose handsomely.


 
I agree. I have my doubts about this.


----------



## browtal (14 Mar 2010)

I experienced a similar event leaving Gatwick airport. The behavour of the check in staff was terrible. Following a series of their staf member changing check in desks while we stood in line and swapping like fools, while we lost our place in the queues, as the check in lady moved and eveentually decided to stay put. A young man asked some pertinent questions, in a nice fashion. She was very rude.  He requested the lady's staff ref no. she refused. I was behind the gentleman and suggested he use his mobile phone instead for identification. She then refused to let me check in. I stood my ground and said no one else was going to check in before me as it was my turn. She called for a manager who did not arrive and she was forced to eventually check me in. 
When we were all boarded they announced that they had an extra passenger on board. They asked the person to identify themself. They roughly checked the baggage in the overhead bins and asked each person 'is this yours'. They did not remove any of the bags, so their checking was inefficient.  Eventually they announced they had made a mistake and we took off. I did not feel safe on tht journey. If this is how they check for safety in the baggage then we were lucky no body had addded anything sinister. Browtal


----------

